# Basilica of St Mary/Rome Italy



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got back from my second trip to Italy and I found a really nice church.

The nickname is the Alter of Heaven. This is my first church HDR shot. So let me know what you think.

I made 2 versions of it. Here they are:

Here is my usual overcooked version







Here is my Semi realistic HDR version


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, this might be your best yet. 

The semi-realistic is miles better. Could use a bit of an exposure bump but good work. 

:thumbup:


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Wow, this might be your best yet.
> 
> The semi-realistic is miles better. Could use a bit of an exposure bump but good work.
> 
> :thumbup:



Thank You!!
Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean by exposure bump?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 17, 2012)

In CS5 use an exposure adjustment layer. 

This will bring up the shadows, midtones, and highlights in unision and make the overall image a little brighter.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 17, 2012)

Great picture I agree one of your best ones yet but I don't agree that you need to adjust the exposure. If anything I would adjust the yellow. I do not know the lighting in the church so you could be right on target. If I had to guess what it would look like I would 
remove some yellow and in the neutral color I would adjust cyan maybe even the reds only because I know alot of the older church pews are deep redish brown (just guessing)

This is has yellow adjusted and the cyan in the neutral adjusted using selective color layer. (I did not touch the red)







Really you did a great job on your own though.. I am glad to see your progress!!


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2012)

VIPgraphix

Walking into the church was almost like walking in the woods at night, Extremely dark!!!!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2012)

My only wish is for an ultra wide view, it's so fascinating I'd love to see what's around the corners too!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 17, 2012)

I really like VIPgraphix's re-due as it's right in between your two images.


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> My only wish is for an ultra wide view, it's so fascinating I'd love to see what's around the corners too!



I would have done a wider view but there were people walking around


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 17, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > My only wish is for an ultra wide view, it's so fascinating I'd love to see what's around the corners too!
> ...



Don't let people steer you away from getting a better shot. People make some shots more interesting. If you keep your shutter open longer you can usually use that exposure to get rid of those people SOME times. But bottom line take the shot you want regardless of people. Its almost expected to see people in a church especially those churches that are places to go visit.


----------

